

Ask HN: Examples of beautiful, nontrivial, code? - minus1

I'm less interested in code snippets, and more interested in mid to large sized projects that a consensus of hackers find well designed.  Does this exist?  In any language?
======
patternexon
I think the JUnit code is well written. <http://github.com/KentBeck/junit>

